

Professional Level Login Design [Pt.1] - PHP Tutorials - Huzi94
http://www.dreamincode.net/forums/topic/54760-professional-level-login-design-pt-1/

======
drdaeman
The article has some bad practices.

From a quick glance: no bcrypt (uses SHA-512), no HMAC (uses string
concatenation), uses DB-specific deprecated `mysql_*` functions instead of PDO
(or PEAR::DB etc).

------
Huzi94
I am not the author of this article but I really apologize if this article has
bad practices. I am just a beginner who wants to learn how to design secure
login systems in Php. It's a key skill for every web developers. Please, can
anyone post useful resources on designing flawless login systems in Php. Thank
you.

------
sli
No prepared queries?

